# Hilarious bit on daily show regarding firearms...



## Cruentus (Jan 9, 2007)

Some of you may remember this conversation we had awhile ago:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=643169&highlight=guns+schools#post643169

It got a little heated at times, but overall I felt it was a good discussion about counter-terrorist/armed assailant defense options in the schools. Remember, some advocated teaching students to throw pencils and use books as sheilds, others training teachers to carry firearms in the schools, others advocated nothing at all besides a security officer, and I advocated that those who took the time on their own to get their CPL should be allowed to carry their firearm on school grounds, etc.?

Anyway, the daily show just did a pretty hilarious spoof on the subject a few days ago. I thought it was funny, anyways... 

http://www.comedycentral.com/mother.../index.jhtml&ml_playlist=&lnk=&is_large=false


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 10, 2007)

that was amusing...I particularly liked the part about the kevlar book-covers :lol:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 10, 2007)

Hillarious on both accounts.  Leave it to John Stewart to show just how ridiculous both individuals proposals are.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 10, 2007)

LMAO.....this was great


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 10, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hillarious on both accounts. Leave it to John Stewart to show just how ridiculous both individuals proposals are.


 
Yes, for a show that is not really "pro firearm," I thought it was nicely done.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 10, 2007)

Very funny!


----------



## Solidman82 (Jan 10, 2007)

The Glock .40 clip is still friggin' awesome.


----------



## Kenpobuff (Jan 31, 2007)

I am a renewed fan of that show now.  That was great!  I guess I'll be waiting in line for my concealed carry book permit.  Probably more accurate than my .45.


----------

